# How do I get rid of modem noise?



## nopeeking (Jan 8, 2004)

Besides muting my speaker icon, is there a way to get rid of that annoying noise when I'm connecting using a dialup modem?

Just wondering.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *nopeeking*

Scroll down to the bottom of this link for: *Mute Your Modem*:
http://www.pctoday.com/editorial/article.asp?article=articles/2003/t0101/11t01/11t01.asp

Let us know if that works for you or not.


----------



## nopeeking (Jan 8, 2004)

Right on !! Thankyou ! :up: :up: :up: 

(I really really hated that noise)


----------



## bizziebill (Apr 5, 2005)

Why use dial up modems, DSL & Cable are having some great deals.
ATT/SBC has a deal for $14.99 right now.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

nopeeking said:


> Right on !! Thankyou ! :up: :up: :up:
> 
> (I really really hated that noise)


Hi nopeeking,

As much as you might hate the noise of the modem when it dials up, the sound at least tells you it is working. So, waddayagonna do when your modem craps out and you can't tell when it happens just because you turned off the sound.

My advice is to keep the volume low, enough so you can just hear that it is working and not as loud and annoying as it was previously.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

bizziebill said:


> Why use dial up modems, DSL & Cable are having some great deals.
> ATT/SBC has a deal for $14.99 right now.


Hi bizziebill,

Nice eagle on the shirt! 

-- Tom


----------



## worf51 (Jun 23, 2007)

go to control panel-phone & modem-modem properties & move slidebar to "off",no more annoying screeching !!!!!!!!!!


----------

